# Food Safety News Wed 4/15/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 15, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 4/15/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* Food worker advocates say lack of PPE endangering nation’s food supply*
By Coral Beach on Apr 15, 2020 12:05 am Latino food workers are at risk of contracting coronavirus at their jobs, which is not only a risk to their health but also to the nation’s food supply, according to a Hispanic civil rights organization. During an online news conference yesterday leaders of the League of United Latin American Citizens (LULAC) discussed the impact the...  Continue Reading


* Highly pathogenic avian flu in SC turkey flock is no threat to human health*
By News Desk on Apr 15, 2020 12:04 am The first confirmed case of highly pathogenic avian influenza (HPAI) in the United States since 2017 does not threaten human health, according to experts. The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) has confirmed the presence of the H7N3 avian influenza in a commercial turkey flock in Chesterfield County, SC. APHIS said the HPAI...  Continue Reading

* New report documents rise in foodborne illness outbreaks in France*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 15, 2020 12:03 am More than 1,600 foodborne outbreaks were declared in France in 2018 affecting 14,700 people with two deaths, according to statistics published by the national public health agency. A total of 1,630 illness outbreaks were reported involving 14,742 people, and 777 of them needed hospital treatment. Santé Publique France said the number has gone up from...  Continue Reading


----------

